
“Ads Inc.” used “rental” Facebook accounts to scam Boomers out of millions - Kapura
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook-subscription-trap-free-trial-scam-ads-inc
======
danso
The amount of money being passed around, even for just the sake of "renting" a
regular user's FB account, is astounding to me. It's even more than what I
remember those scammy ad networks would pay you to install an ad-filled
menubar on your computer, back during the dot-com era:

> _Taken together, documents, recordings, and other information provide an
> unprecedented, detailed inside look at how black hat affiliate markers
> weaponize targeted advertising, fake news articles, and overseas labor to
> exploit Facebook on a massive scale. Burke’s Facebook account operation
> eventually became so large that Ads Inc. began selling surplus rented
> accounts and pages to other marketers for $800 per Facebook login.
> Meanwhile, the people whose account logins were being sold were paid $15 to
> $30 a month._

